# Sinclair Ferguson at Covenant Seminary



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 15, 2010)

The sermons and lectures from earlier this week are now posted online. Resources For Life Dr Ferguson preached two chapel sermons, delivered three lectures and had a Q & A over lunch. A privilege to have been there. Pure gold! Enjoy!


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting that link. I would love to hae been there.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Oct 15, 2010)

You're welcome. Would have been cool if you had been there. 
What I really appreciated about the preaching and lectures was that they were just so Christ centered. He was pressing home the need for the pastor to be Christ focused. Without that you may have a ministry, but it won't be a gospel ministry.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep, that is the core of it all, is it not? That is one thing I love about Ferguson's preaching. It is so very Christocentric.


----------



## TomVols (Oct 24, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Thanks for posting that link. I would love to hae been there.


 
About a month ago my family and I were driving back to Rocky Top from Myrtle Beach. We took the route that takes you through downtown Columbia, SC. I secretly longed for the car to break down for a day so I could call my church, find a pulpit supply, wake up the next morning and worship at First Pres


----------

